# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Syntaxe de la balise [quote]

## BainE

bonjour,

ca fait deja un moment que je me demande comment on fait pour voir dans un post au dessus d un affichage de citation:

    XXXX a crit :

voila, j ai un peu cherch j ai trouv ca nul part   ::oops::  
Merci d'avance

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

Tu veux parler de ceci : 




> bonjour,



Il suffit simplement de spcifier le nom dans la balise quote de la manire suivante : *[quote="BainE"]*
C'est fait automatiquement lorsque tu cliques sur le bouton   :;): 

a++

----------


## Darkenshin

http://www.developpez.net/forums/faq.php?mode=bbcode#4  :;):

----------


## BainE

Houla, honte sur moi   ::oops::  
Merci bien et desol pour le retard j'tais en vacances...   ::piou::  

et la balise rsolu

----------

